# Fehler bei den Talenten des Jägers



## Thorwaler (18. August 2008)

Ich frag das einfach mal hier, denn der Charakter Planer ist ja so ne Art Addon.
Ich wollt mir vor kurzem einen Jäger erstellen, doch bei den Talenten hab ich dann gestoppt denn:

1. die Talente

Tödliche Schüsse
Belastbarkeitsausbildung
Distanzwaffen-Spezialisierung

werden nicht von der Grafik links übernommen

2. Die Talente
Sorfälltiges Ziehlen
Kampferfahrung

haben leichte Abweichungen wie. Sorgfälltigziehlen um die 10 Angriffskraft und bei Kampferfahrung handelt es sich meinst nur um ein Inteligentspunkt.

Wollt mal fragen ob man das beheben könnte.

Anfür sich eigentlich ein ganz gutes Programm, doch gibt es eignetlich so viele abweichungen die nciht berücksichtigt werden. Z.B. einige Talente fürdern den dmg gegen Humanuide Ziehle oder gegen sonst was. Andere Talenet erhöhen den dmg wenn das pet aktiv ist. Aber naja man kann nicht alles rein packen. Da ist dann auch schon mal der Taschenrechner gefordert oder einfach auf gut glück ausprobieren.

Wollt mal fragen ob man das beheben könnte.


----------



## fanathir18 (25. August 2008)

Thorwaler schrieb:


> Ich frag das einfach mal hier, denn der Charakter Planer ist ja so ne Art Addon.
> Ich wollt mir vor kurzem einen Jäger erstellen, doch bei den Talenten hab ich dann gestoppt denn:
> 
> 1. die Talente
> ...





hiho^^


----------

